# En mis propias carnes



## moyo

Come diceste: pero sí que he vivido en mis propias carnes......?

Grazie


----------



## Kraus

Yo diría: "Ma io l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle"


----------



## claudine2006

moyo said:


> Come direste: pero sí que he vivido en mis propias carnes......?
> 
> Grazie


Concordo:
Ma l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle.


----------



## mauro63

Potrebbe anche dirsi : l'ho vissuto in carne propria . Giusto?


----------



## Necsus

mauro63 said:
			
		

> Potrebbe anche dirsi: l'ho vissuto in carne propria. Giusto?


Direi proprio di no.


----------



## Silvia10975

mauro63 said:


> Potrebbe anche dirsi : l'ho vissuto in carne propria . Giusto?



In effetti, come dice giustamente Necsus, così non sarebbe corretta la frase.
Si userebbe la parola "propria" se si parlasse in terza persona, ovvero "Ma va vissuto sulla propria pelle… (per capire come ci si sente)".
Ciao e buon venerdì a tutti 
Silvia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ho anche sentito "nei miei panni"... Sbaglio? Grazie Silvia e tutti!


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, l'espressione esiste, però non mi sembra che si utilizzi con lo stesso senso. Provo a fare un paio di esempi: "Gli è successo di tutto, non vorrei proprio essere nei suoi panni", "Ho dovuto farlo! Mettiti nei miei panni!". Significa vedere le cose da un punto di vista differente, con gli occhi di qualcun altro.
Ciao carissima!
Silvia.


----------



## Necsus

TraductoraPobleSec said:
			
		

> Ho anche sentito "nei miei panni"... Sbaglio? Grazie Silvia e tutti!


Hm... no, direi che il significato è diverso: 'vivere qualcosa sulla propria pelle' vuol dire sperimentarlo direttamente, 'essere nei panni di qualcuno' vuol dire trovarsi al suo posto...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

È vero, Silvia e Necsus! Scusatemi, sono stanchissima...


----------



## mauro63

Scusate ma non riesco a capire perché vada male dire "in carne propria", e qual è la differenza con " sulla mia pelle". 
Se io dico l'ho sofferto in carne propria , non sto dicendo "sono stato io a soffrirlo "?.


----------



## Gianma

mauro63 said:


> Scusate ma non riesco a capire perché vada male dire "in carne propria", e qual è la differenza con " sulla mia pelle".
> Se io dico l'ho sofferto in carne propria , non sto dicendo "sono stato io a soffrirlo "?.



Hola, Mauro.
Il motivo è molto semplice: è una traduzione letterale della frase castigliana che però in italiano non è usata (qualche mio connazionale mi corregga se sbaglio).

Nos vemos.


----------



## Silvia10975

Buongiorno a tutti!
Sì, Gianma, hai ragione. Nei modi di dire non sempre si può adattare la traduzione letterale.
Mauro, se tu dicessi "Ne ho sofferto le conseguenze sulla mia propria carne", non sarebbe scorretto (_in carne propria_ invece sì, se, come ho detto sopra, non parli in terza persona), semplicemente non sarebbe una frase fatta come "sulla mia pelle". Spero di essere riuscita a spiegarmi!
 Silvia


----------



## mauro63

Ho riletto tutto e ci ho ripensato e avete ragione .Grazie per le spiegazioni


----------

